

Unimorphic Isoversal JavaScript What? - _getify
http://blog.getify.com/unimorphic-isoversal-javascript-what/

======
vcarl
The term "isomorphic" led me to assumptions that weren't accurate and
"universal" is so general as to be meaningless. Calling it "shared JS" is a
step in the right direction, imo. I'm actually a fan of "agnostic" as a short
form of "environment agnostic," but I don't care enough about any of this to
try and encourage one or the other. I think the whole debate about this is
pretty silly, lately (especially in the React world) terms have been shifting
so rapidly that it's tough to stay on top of them without hanging out in the
right chatrooms.

~~~
pavlov
How about "dual-ended JavaScript", sort of like "dual-ended mascara".

~~~
_getify
If we're gonna go that route, I still like "middle-end" JS better. :)

------
gdi2290
Universal Bikeshedding

------
_getify
disclosure: self submission

~~~
mindcrash
ICYMI: Your blog just got HN'ed...

